# First few shots with my new...



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Sigma 10-20, finally gave in and bought one. I was slightly concerned regarding the issues with softness surrounding this lens but i think i have been lucky and landed a sharp one.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









Thanks for looking and feel free to let me know what you think

Mike


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the more I see these, the more I want a real UW. Like the HDR feel to 5; 2 is a bit "viagra advert", positioning to the right with the path leading in would be really good. 

Nice set.

Bret


----------



## Greg (May 16, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> the more I see these, the more I want a real UW. *Like the HDR feel to 5*; 2 is a bit "viagra advert", positioning to the right with the path leading in would be really good.
> 
> Nice set.
> 
> Bret


Was thinking the same thing.

Some great shots there mate!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I have the same lens, bloody cracking piece of kit! Number 7 and 8 are my favorites of your pictures.


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> the more I see these, the more I want a real UW. Like the HDR feel to 5; 2 is a bit "viagra advert", positioning to the right with the path leading in would be really good.
> 
> Nice set.
> 
> Bret


lol @ "viagra advert", must admit i never actually noticed but now i have :doublesho I havent done much if any portrait shots so never really thought too much about composition more just having a play



Greg said:


> Was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Some great shots there mate!


Thanks



byrnes said:


> I have the same lens, bloody cracking piece of kit! Number 7 and 8 are my favorites of your pictures.


Yeah so far very impressed with this lens, dont think it will come off the camera much


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Photos are great. The short lens creates a great rounded (Fish-eye) look that works really well with the Light house and boat.

Chris.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking photos :thumb: I got a Siggy 10-20 when I bought my 450D + 18-55kit lens... the kit lens went on briefly to see what was what, and hasn't been on the camera since, the Siggy is permanently on the front, but I love wide angles anyway


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great photos there :thumb:. I've got the same lens and I've been extremely pleased with it.


----------



## gazzathom2 (Sep 9, 2009)

really nice pictures, where are they taken mate?


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

nice pictures mate. What camera have you got??


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks all for you comments, pleased you like them and yeah im loving this new lens



gazzathom2 said:


> really nice pictures, where are they taken mate?


#1 Stonehaven Harbour
#2 to #6 Girdleness Lighthouse / Foghorn Aberdeen
#7 and #8 Stonehaven Beach



trebor127 said:


> nice pictures mate. What camera have you got??


I have the baby nikon D40, this is with my new Sigma 10-20 lens which finally replaces the 18-55 kit lens

Mike


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent work Mike.

I need to get out and about with my Nikon too


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Mr Mike said:


> Thanks all for you comments, pleased you like them and yeah im loving this new lens
> 
> #1 Stonehaven Harbour
> #2 to #6 Girdleness Lighthouse / Foghorn Aberdeen
> ...


They are very good pics :thumb:, I have the pentax k10 d, but still working my way through the manual lol. Quite new to all this photography..Just sold my old Tamron 14mm lens. That was a very good wide angle but not practical enough


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Must get round to buying a 10-20mm lens, think i might sell my 300 as i think ill use the wide angle alot more.

Nice pictures there :thumb:


----------

